# my 20G



## JMatt1983 (Dec 14, 2007)

my 20G no live plants yet, hopefully soon, nice pic of my krib though


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pinnnk bellie 

Ya some plants will do wonders ^^ I was afraid to get live plants in the beggining.. but really once you take that step its a lot of fun


----------



## JMatt1983 (Dec 14, 2007)

yea shes in spawning mode now, shes doin her little dance in front of my male lol

evenetually i will get live plants, i think i need to upgrade my lighting first


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, make sure you have all the equipment you want before getting into live plants. It will save you a headache or two in the future.

Nice tank, good luck with the plants


----------



## Michael6 (Jan 19, 2008)

Grey Legion said:


> Yes, make sure you have all the equipment you want before getting into live plants. It will save you a headache or two in the future.
> 
> Nice tank, good luck with the plants


I agree. 
I also think it's a great move to go into live plants as good plant keeping will benefit you and your fish. Personally, I think lighting is the #1 important factor.
Nice kribensis there. I'm looking forward to get my hands on these guys too.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Live plants definitely are a great addition to any fish tank.

Lighting, co2, ferts are interdependent on each other. As you get more involved with plants, planted substrate is another thing to think about.

I like the tank though.


----------

